# overative thyroid? could this be causing mine?



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

hi i have been doing a lot of research in the internet and i have found that i have many symptoms described in overactive thyroid. i tend to sweat more than others, i feel nervous and restless most of the time, i had a constant ringing in my ears, last week for a couple of days i could not go to bed because my heart felt like it was beating too fast and that somtimes happens to me after i have been woken up from a nap. the feeling of my heart beating faster than usuall sometimes lasts for a whole day. and i do feel anxious a lot. plus the DP.does that make sense? r what could be wrong with me? i do not want to live like this

thank you


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2005)

heya, from what i've heard an overactive thyroid can be the cause of it. i feel like that alot and i have and anxiety disorder. that can be it aswell. it could be loads of things and its worth getting checked out, talk to a doctor or a counceler or something. you wont have to live like this it will go away and there's alot of people who feel like this.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2005)

talked to my doctor and im getting a blood test to see if i have overactive thyroid, thanks a lot for your reply, when i told him about the DP he didnt know what it was r what it did so i got another appointment in a couple of weeks.

once again thank you


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

hey it turns out i dont have overative thyroid but i have high blood pressure, now im really confused about what gave me DP


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

I have an overactive thyroid, and found out about it 7 or 8 years ago. So maybe this is the cause of mine???


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

id say it could be a possibility, it turned out i dont have one so that surprised me, i went to a psychiatriz and she didnt know what was wrong with me, she recommended a neuropsychological test, to see if its anxiety r something else.

you guys wish plz wish me luck, i dont wanna live like this


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

I do wish you tons of luck. I know how hard it is living with this.


----------

